# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  платформа 8.3.9.2309 где скачать?

## Наса

Как перейти на платформу 8.3.9.2309. Ссылка https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....рму!/page15  не работает

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Как перейти на платформу 8.3.9.2309. Ссылка https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....рму!/page15  не работает


Зеркало 2bay работает

----------


## Славапаршиков

Для переноса нужны старые конфигурации., зачем тебе вoпсче старая программа????

----------

